# Belt buckles for sublimation



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone have a source for sublimation belt buckles or belts.


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

Try Sublimation World


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

some one was reading my mind......


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I'll check it out

Lar


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

re belt buckles...SublimationWorld - Sublimation blanks and Supplies - Belts & Buckles

good luck Chuck


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link to Sublimation World. They have a lot of different stuff. Has anyone here tried thier tees. I usually only do Vapor apparel and SolarShield but I am always open to other options.

How is thier service?
Do they have good Tech support as for temp and dwell settings?

How is their shipping?


----------



## dannyrutledge (Oct 30, 2010)

stuartdogs said:


> re belt buckles...SublimationWorld - Sublimation blanks and Supplies - Belts & Buckles
> 
> good luck Chuck


I think we can also make belt buckle of our own image on it.....


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Belt buckles is a unique idea - anyone have any idea where to get a $6.00 buckle that does not cost $35.00 to ship? Custom belt buckles may even get kids to wear belts and hold their pants up - well most likely not but worth a try.


----------

